# Going to the Lake District



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

Hi all, we are going to the Lake District for a week from Friday. 
The forecast is not too good but hey we'll be chilling in a londge with a hot tub!!! ;D

We are staying close to Windermere, Troutbeck. Is anybody close by? I know Harrigab lives around but not sure where exactly. :-[
Plus I read we are not allowed to let Elza off leash from the 1st of March because of nesting birds. 
Is that true? Could anyone advise me on the rules? Does it apply everywhere or just certain areas? We are planning to do some walks around the lakes and don't mind to drive around. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Have a wonderful time Adrino - hot tubs and snow, lots of walking, and some wine - sounds really wonderful, I am a bit jealous


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Here in Northern California I met a couple hiking the hills that the dogs and I enjoy. We got talking and they told me that they were heading to the Lake District to hike the "Cross the Island" trail this month. A hike with Bed and Breakfast inns along the way.

Sounded like a wonderful adventure. I asked "Isn't that the rainy season in the Lake District?" They said it was always the rainy season. 

MIght have to add to my bucket list. 

RBD


----------



## Bellababy (Mar 31, 2010)

I live in Cumbria, I am about 20 minutes away from the nearest lake which is Bassenthwaite, Windermere is about 50 minute drive for me. 
I haven't heard any rules about dogs being on the lead because of nesting birds, certain areas ask for dogs on a lead because of sheep.....but not birds. There are so many lovely walks, the scenery is stunning, and lots of places are dog friendly. Many shops and pubs allow well behaved dogs. Keswick is a nice town for dog friendly shops and pubs, if you go to Keswick go to the Dog and Gun, lovely food and everyone takes their dogs in there. 
Enjoy


----------



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

Thanks all! 

Snow and cold has been forecasted but I can deal with that better than rain. Elza loves the snow anyway! :
RBD, this time last year we had the hottest March ever. I thought (how naive) that we will be lucky this year too. It was 21 Celsius, now it will be minus 1-3... 

Thanks Bellababy about the info, it's good to hear we can let her off then. We are planning to go to Keswick too. Last time we were there it was raining so much couldn't get out of the car. Turned around and drove back home (lived in Manchester at the time). 

Taking my big camera so unless its raining I'll be shooting away! 

Wish us a safe journey!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Hi Adrino, yep in certain places you do have to keep your dog on a lead due to nesting birds, but these sites are well signed and few. As Bellababy said, sheep and livestock are the main reasons to keep your V under control though especially as it's lambing time. There's hundreds of great walks on your doorstep as Troutbeck is ideally situated. I'd recommend the Langdale Pikes, but make sure you have good outdoor clothing. I'm away for 10 days starting friday, (although I'm actually coming home on the saturday night for a pre-arranged night out),. We're taking the caravan over to west coast of lakes to a place called Haverigg, luckily the 3 other wirey v's that are coming with us are all girls so with ruby being in season at least she'll still be able to whizz about with them ;D


----------



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

Hey Harrigab! Thanks for replying, I knew you're hunting with Ruby so I though you would know all the rules. :
This will be Elza's first real holiday in England so we are looking forward to it. Hopefully no sheep will ruin our time! lol 

I woke up with a stinking cold this morning, how unlucky... Just gotta take it easy for a few days. :-[

Have a good time too! I'll check your recommended place thanks!


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

Adrino 

If you are going get up there. Otherwise you could have the prospect of being stuck on a motorway for the week!!!!!

Have fun.


----------



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

Well! We arrived and all is well. 
Plenty of snow during the drive but luckily the motorway was being salted and the wind was quite bad too so it sort of blew the snow away.... But! Here in Troutbeck it's a different matter! When we arrived there was already 12 cm of snow and 5 hours on its still snowing! 

Just before 7pm we put a lit up collar on her with some headlights on us and went out for a quick walk. Unbelievably just 3 minutes in the walk I heard shouting and a deer running in front of another dog. Elza clicked and run after it once the other dog stopped! Couldn't believe the speed of Elza! She wouldn't stop first and almost disappeared in the woods but luckily after the second recall she stopped and came back! What an exciting but scary moment, Elza's first encounter with a deer! 
She absolutely loves the snow though! Just went into a 15 minutes zoomies session! I was frozen by the end! 

Thanks for all the warnings! I think we won't go anywhere tomorrow due to my illness :-\ and the weather conditions but hopefully can get out by Sunday. Will try to post some pics from my phone tmrrw. It's pretty stunning actually!


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Hope you feel better soon! Colds always hit at the worst times. I'm looking forward to the pics.


----------



## Bellababy (Mar 31, 2010)

Its stunning, I live here and it still takes my breath away. 
You need plenty of alcohol for that cold.....


----------



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

Thanks einspanner! Resting day today...
Bellababy I agree but I'm just too weak to drink... lol 

I've been trying to upload some pics but with no success.


----------



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

Aaaargh! It's upside down! Annoying!


----------



## Hbomb (Jan 24, 2012)

Hi adrino glad you got there safe. We were supposed to be going there for a long weekend-- had to turn back because of snow. Didn't get back home till 5 30 am!! 

Hope you are feeling better soon and have a lovely holiday.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

no snow at all in Kendal, but bitterly cold brrrrr!


----------



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

OMG Hbomb, that must have been terrible. I think we were very lucky to arrive here on Friday just before it got worse. The road up to our destination wasn't cleared but was used so it was drivable. My other half went up to check it today and he said the road is cleared one way but not the other from the entrance of the park so we can get out if we want to. 

Harrigab, you're one very lucky man! It's pretty bad here and the wind is icy! Take care!

Thanks for all the well wishes!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

are you at Limefitt adrino?


----------



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

Yepp! Do you know the place? It's our first time here.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

yep, guessed it from your brief description , I was just suggesting to my wife about taking boys sledging up Kirkstone tomorrow....but as she pointed out, missy moo is in heat so she wouldn't be able to go


----------



## Angie NG (Jun 6, 2012)

I hope your having a lovely time in the Lakes adrino and are feeling better. We are going up to the Lakes for the Easter weekend but are staying with family so will be in Penrith. Every time we go we bump into a Vizsla, when we went to Cumbria at Christmas we bumped into the same owner and his Vizsla in exactly the same place as in the summer. Bella loves the Lakes


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

hmmm, not sure if we'll get to our destination on friday,,this is the road we'll be travelling on

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-21910180


----------



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

Thanks Angie NG, today I felt better so we popped down to Windermere but after about an hour walk by the lake the wind picked up again and had to turn around and come back home. It's been snowing all day along with sunshine and terrible wind so we tried to make the most of it. They say its going to be better tomorrow so we will try to go out for a few hours. 
Make sure you pack your warmest clothes the wind is a killer! 

Harrigab, I've been watching the news and its quite scary! Our road from Limefitt still only has been cleared one way! I know you've got an SUV but you might want to rethink your route! 

So far we couldn't make a use of our hot tub! The wind would blow us off the decking before we could get into it! ???


----------



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

Well now that I've downloaded Tapatalk I can upload a few pics from my phone. 
The holiday was great, certainly the snow gave a bit of extra beauty to the view. Elza has thoroughly enjoyed the snow! ... and the rest! 😁


----------

